# Franklin county



## shroomin dave (Mar 28, 2013)

Went to honey holes for blacks yesterday in Lancaster...found about 20 blacks...may apples just starting to pop. Happy hunting to all!!!


----------



## jdk32581 (May 6, 2014)

Nice finds those are some beauties.

What type of trees and terrain?


----------



## shroomin dave (Mar 28, 2013)

jdk32581 said:


> Nice finds those are some beauties.
> 
> What type of trees and terrain?


Those were found top of hill with good sun exposure.... With poplar and dead elms...all came from one patch...around 30 foot circle


----------

